# Dayan+Mf8 8x8x8



## cubelover111 (Jan 12, 2012)

i just saw on crazybadcuber's facebook page that Dayan+Mf8 is releasing a 8x8x8. Here is a picture
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/332/mg4386t.jpg


----------



## ottozing (Jan 12, 2012)

looks neat, but it wont come out any time soon as we are still waiting on the dayan+mf8 6x6.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 12, 2012)

Pretty nice. A good alternative for those who prefer big pillowed cubes.
All these new cubes coming out and I don't even have a dime to pay for them.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 12, 2012)

yeah, could be cool, but if they can't get the 6x6 working I'm not going to hold my breath on the 8x8.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 12, 2012)

Andreaillest said:


> Pretty nice. A good alternative for those who prefer big pillowed cubes.
> All these new cubes coming out and I don't even have a dime to pay for them.


 
Umm, it is pilllowed :fp


----------



## Godmil (Jan 12, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Umm, it is pilllowed :fp



Yes, I think he was saying that this pillowed cube is an alternative to the cubic ShengShou.

Now I think about it, since this is pillowed it's more likely to be closer to the V-cube mech rather than their 4x4 style mech that I believe they were using on the 6x6.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 12, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Yes, I think *he* was saying that this pillowed cube is an alternative to the cubic ShengShou.
> 
> Now I think about it, since this is pillowed it's more likely to be closer to the V-cube mech rather than their 4x4 style mech that I believe they were using on the 6x6.



I'm pretty sure he's a she


----------



## emolover (Jan 12, 2012)

I am defiantly going to have to get this.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 12, 2012)

Bapao said:


> I'm pretty sure he's a she


 
Oops, sorry Andreaillest :fp


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 12, 2012)

Ya... still waiting on the 6x6.


----------



## cubeflip (Jan 12, 2012)

Godmil said:


> yeah, could be cool, but if they can't get the 6x6 working I'm not going to hold my breath on the 8x8.



they have gotten the 6x6 working. The ShengShou 6x6 is amazing!

and what ever happened to the "Dayan+Mf8 6x6"? it never came out?


----------



## asportking (Jan 12, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> they have gotten the 6x6 working. The ShengShou 6x6 is amazing!


We're not talking about the ShengShou, we're talking about the Dayan+mf8.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 12, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Yes, I think he was saying that this pillowed cube is an alternative to the cubic ShengShou.


 
Oops. heh, I really can't read sometimes. Sorry


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 12, 2012)

Huh, so still no 6x6 but an 8x8 is published..


----------



## cubeflip (Jan 12, 2012)

asportking said:


> We're not talking about the ShengShou, we're talking about the Dayan+mf8.


 
yeah I know. When I said 'they' I was talking about all cube companies. There's a good 6x6, so it's totally possible to have an 8x8 that is just as good.


----------



## emolover (Jan 12, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> yeah I know. When I said 'they' I was talking about all cube companies. There's a good 6x6, so it's totally possible to have an 8x8 that is just as good.


 
The shenshou 8x8 is better then the 6x6.


----------



## cubeflip (Jan 12, 2012)

cubeflip said:


> There's a good 6x6, so it's totally possible to have an 8x8 that is just as good.





emolover said:


> The shenshou 8x8 is better then the 6x6.


 
exactly!


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jan 13, 2012)

That's amazing!!! I'll definitely get it when it comes out.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 13, 2012)

emolover said:


> The shenshou 8x8 is better then the 6x6.


Agreed XD


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Jan 13, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Yes, I think he was saying that this pillowed cube is an alternative to the cubic ShengShou.
> 
> Now I think about it, since this is pillowed it's more likely to be closer to the V-cube mech rather than their 4x4 style mech that I believe they were using on the 6x6.


Dayan sais it's the similar core design as his 4X4 and 6X6 and it's only on its first prototype stage.


----------



## emolover (Jan 13, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Agreed XD


 
It's not the 6x6 is bad. The 6x6 was there test cube for big cubes in my opinion. Te only problem is that they didn't anchor the outer wings better.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, I wouldn't say the 6x6 is bad either, but I have a SS of both sizes and I think the 8x8 actually turns better. (And pops less, but then again I have the 6x6 a bit loose.)


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 13, 2012)

I would really like to see the 6x6 more then this, I guess Dayan is just a bit busy with Seven Towns atm. Looks really cool, will probably be more expensive then the Shengshou judging by their 4x4's.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 13, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Oops, sorry Andreaillest :fp



lol, no problem. You got the point I was making.


----------



## Hovair (Jan 13, 2012)

I hope that this one has a lower price then the shengshou.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 13, 2012)

Hovair said:


> I hope that this one has a lower price then the shengshou.


 
I think that the price of the Shengshou 8x8 is artificially inflated. If I recall correctly, resellers have to sell it at a price of $88 or higher (88 for 8x8). Once the Dayan comes out, the Shengshou 8x8 price should decrease to be competitive with the Dayan 8x8.

I'm interested in seeing how the Dayan 6x6 and 8x8 mechanisms look.


----------



## E3cubestore (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm hoping the same thing, it pains me to sell 8x8's at such a high price and at the same time I'm making a pittance on each one. Hurry hurry Dayan!


----------



## timmulholland (Jan 19, 2012)

Bapao said:


> I'm pretty sure he's a she


 
No its chris wall from uk, he is a he


----------



## aronpm (Jan 19, 2012)

timmulholland said:


> No its chris wall from uk, he is a he


 
Andreaillest isn't MLSTRM


----------



## EMI (Jan 19, 2012)

The 6x6 mechanism was shown in several pictures. It's got a 2x2 core. The 8x8 will use the same mechanism for sure. Inner layers 2x2 outer layers 7x7, quite close to the original 8x8 by Da Baoqiang.


----------



## LNZ (Jan 19, 2012)

True, the Shengshou 8x8x8 is over priced. I ordered a black shengshou 8x8x8 cube. But such a cube can be used to emulate cuboids like 2x2x8, 3x3x8, 4x4x8 and more.

Considering there is no mass produces 2x2x8 or 4x4x8 product on the market right now, the 8x8x8 cube is not so expensive after all.


----------



## Coltee (Jan 20, 2012)

I prefer pillowed cubes of large size because they feel better in my hands. I don't think this will use the V-Cube mech. Mf8 and Dayan know how to avoid problems like this, they'll figure out another mechanism. I look forward to this, though it is true that since they are working on a new 4x4 and the 6x6 isn't out yet, this will take quite a while.


----------



## asportking (Jan 20, 2012)

Coltee said:


> though it is true that since they are working on a new 4x4 and the 6x6 isn't out yet, this will take quite a while.


Maybe, maybe not. You could also look at it this way: "Dayan's working on an 8x8 and a new 4x4, so the 6x6 will take a while to be released." It all depends on how they decide to prioritize their cubes.


----------



## twistypuzzler (Jan 22, 2012)

the reoson large cubes are pillowed is so the corner is bot hanging over the edge


----------

